# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  At the Start of the day pod coffee.

## phild01

An unused pod machine I bought sometime back is now in action for a morning cuppa so I am quite new to the enjoyment of coffee (never too late).   What perplexes me is that the pod shot recommendations seem to be a measly 30ml.  I have mine in a 300ml glass and using 10 pods would seem ridiculous. I am happy with what I get from one pod though concerned I am not getting the best out of it. Obviously I have not achieved aficionado coffee status but at least I now have a disdain for instant type coffee.
Any pod users out there and their feeling about limiting each pod to 30ml? 
And yes, I know about the other negative issue of pods but I don't have the patience for grinding, tamping and cleaning up.

----------


## NRB

That one 30 ml pods should be ok ,i would only do two pods if you want it extra strong

----------


## phild01

Yes but does that imply you only get 30mls to drink or are you meant to top it up with hot water.

----------


## chrisp

> Yes but does that imply you only get 30mls to drink or are you meant to top it up with hot water.

  Yep, depending upon how you like your coffee. For me, I add hot milk to turn it into a Cafe Latte.

----------


## phild01

I have been extracting probably 200mls from one pod (is that bad) and topping it up with 100ml of milk.

----------


## chrisp

It’s time for you to experiment! 
Try going back to the recommenced (30cc) extraction and see if it tastes any different. Apparently, under- and over-extraction has a bearing on the taste.

----------


## simopimo

It's only bad if you don't like it Phil!  Have it whichever way you like. The "conventional standard" if you will, is that a standard shot is 30ml which you either add hot water to (for a long black), even amounts of steamed and frothed milk (cappuccino), steamed milk with a tiny bit of frothed milk (latte or flat white).  Have it your way!  Only coffee snobs would object. 
Extracting more than say 60ml from a single pod isn't going to taste great in my opinion, but it's still better than instant.

----------


## r3nov8or

Usually repeatedly extracting from the same pod will add bitterness, but I know some who like it. 
Both at work and home I use the newer Nespresso Vertuo machine and it's many pod sizes extract 40ml, 80, 150, 230 and 414ml. Mostly I use the 150ml with some heated milk, or the 80ml with extra milk. The pods have far more coffee than the original machine, and have barcodes which the machine reads to adjust the amount of water. 
I highly recommend this machine. It's the perfect solution to the question you ask especially if you like large/lungo/tall/alto black coffee 
It does well in the USA as they love huge coffees, but it doesn't do well in Europe where they tend to prefer short black expresso

----------


## phild01

> It’s time for you to experiment! 
> Try going back to the recommenced (30cc) extraction and see if it tastes any different.

  Agree, I bought the machine because Lavazza pods seemed nice from it and then Lavazza stopped caffitaly availability.  Woollies coffee seems pretty good but they ran out this week so giving Gloria Jean's Brazilian a go. I find these have a bitter aftertaste and maybe because I am trying to extract too much, not sure.  
 I'd soon be berated if Ringtail were here :Cry:

----------


## r3nov8or

Ringtail and coffee, sheesh! Let's try to keep this thread on pod coffee  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> I highly recommend this machine. It's the perfect solution to the question you ask.

  Does it come in Red  :Cool:  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> Does it come in Red

   Only seen the machine in black and silver. But the various decaf pods are red  :Smilie:

----------


## Jon

I have the Aldi machine and it gives you the option of a 45ml espresso or 105ml lungo. 
I use the lungo option and add a touch of cold milk, having one right now in fact. 
----

----------


## MorganGT

> I'd soon be berated if Ringtail were here

  I'll berate you if you like, I work on the technical side of high end espresso machines, and 'pod', 'Lavazza' and 'Gloria Jeans' are dirty words to me!

----------


## phild01

> I'll berate you if you like, I work on the technical side of high end espresso machines, and 'pod', 'Lavazza' and 'Gloria Jeans' are dirty words to me!

  Forgot about your coffee ardour :Wink:

----------


## craka

> I'll berate you if you like, I work on the technical side of high end espresso machines, and 'pod', 'Lavazza' and 'Gloria Jeans' are dirty words to me!

  I am with you on that!

----------


## phild01

On occasion I have had freshly ground coffee from excellent fresh beans and my taste buds are not evolved enough to distinguish it from that of the pod, but is good enough not to like instant. Maybe one day.
Chocolate is a different story, Cadbury is my dirty word.

----------


## r3nov8or

The best thing about a good pod machine is that it's highly repeatable and you get just what you want everytime, without any skill or great expense

----------


## Whitey66

I find that the more you pay for bought coffee, the worse it tastes.
I'd rather drink pod coffee than bought coffee any day, expensive coffee is wasted on me.
I just do 30mls and top up with heated skim milk, if I do any more than 30mls it becomes bitter no matter what pods I use.

----------


## Whitey66

> The best thing about a good pod machine is that it's highly repeatable and you get just what you want everytime, without any skill or great expense

  I agree, and the savings on time and mess.

----------


## phild01

I tried the same pod as yesterday (not the binned one) but stopped it at about 45mls.  Topped it up with hot water and milk.  No bitterness this time but ever so slightly weak.

----------


## Whitey66

> I tried the same pod as yesterday (not the binned one) but stopped it at about 45mls.  Topped it up with hot water and milk.  No bitterness this time but ever so slightly weak.

  I find it's better to use 2 pods @ 30mls than to over use 1 pod @ 30mls +.
Sure it costs more but sometimes you want a stronger mix.
What strength are the pods you use? I usually aim for between 8 and 10.

----------


## phild01

> What strength are the pods you use? I usually aim for between 8 and 10.

  Always been buying the strongest. 
 Looking to buy a minpresso for the van now. That will expand my choices from Caffitaly.

----------


## Marc

> I'll berate you if you like, I work on the technical side of high end espresso machines, and 'pod', 'Lavazza' and 'Gloria Jeans' are dirty words to me!

   Ha ha, I miss Ringtail. i wonder what he is doing and why he stopped posting. 
Coffee is a funny product. It teases your taste buds and your brain response in ways you don't think it could. Most likely the worse coffee you can drink is the american ground coffee boiled repeatedly in a jar. All the other creative ways to use ground coffee easily are mediocre in different degrees. Most likely the best way to make coffee from pre ground and packaged coffee is the italian "espresso" coffee maker like this one, that is the modern stainless version. https://www.amazon.com.au/ESPRESSO-C...72410070&psc=1 
Instant, is on a category of it's own and does not deserve the name of coffee. 
I think that pods, can produce something between boiled "melitta" style or plunger, and the espresso machinetta according to pods used and how you do it. 
Definitely a good choice for those who have no time or inclination to gear up for a better brew.
There is no comparing to a freshly ground and recently roasted bean. 
Talking about coffee 'awareness' ... My neighbor regularly comes to visit when he hears I am doing something, for a chat and the inevitable coffee. He never refuses and enjoys my coffee very much, produced by a large two groups italian commercial machine the likes you see in coffee shops. 
Yesterday i told him that I had no milk so had to make a black coffee. He promptly volunteered to bring some milk from his house. When he came back he produced a box of oat milk and another with almond milk. I was at a loss what to choose since coffee with almond milk is atrocious and with oat milk ... never tried. He proceeded to explain that he never has dairy in coffee. 
Well ... "never" besides every second day at my place, I use full cream cow milk and nothing else.  :Rofl5:

----------


## Cecile

I have an aversion to pod coffee, mostly because of the insane waste and the fact that many pods can't be recycled.  We use a plunger, coffee grounds on the garden and rinse the pot, good to go again.  Aldi beans aren't the top of the line but they are reasonably priced and, blended 50/50 mild and dark roast have a nice even, not bitter taste.  We drink with 50/50 milk and cream (good old Yankee half and half) for a richer, smoother taste.

----------


## Marc

Agreed. Aldi Lazzio beans (Black Bag Roasters Melbourne) are tops. I used to buy Colombian dark roast but have now shifted to Brazilian. Excellent for  $11 a kilo.

----------


## phild01

> I have an aversion to pod coffee, mostly because of the insane waste and the fact that many pods can't be recycled.

  Do we actually recycle stuff!

----------


## Marc

We do a good job at pretending we do anyway. 
Then another thing we do is put stuff in the recycling bin. for the council to collect at the tune of $2000 a year ... only for the local busybodies to tip out and take to the "return and earn" machines that take 100 millions from manufacturers and return 10 to the aforementioned busibodies. 
Perhaps someone can sell this idea to our local geniuses. A machine to be placed at shopping centres that recycles pods and give you a credit for the local coffee shop.  :Smilie: 
The maths are easy. The machine will digest the pods and spit them in the garbage bin automatically. 
The local coffee shops will be charged a fee of say $5000 a year each, and you get a small flat white a week if you are really good.
Everyone is happy because we "recycle"

----------


## r3nov8or

My office tower in Melbourne CBD provides Nespresso-issued recycling bags to all tenants which are sent back to Nespresso (or more likely their contractor) for recycling. Best I can do is manage this process for our floor...

----------


## commodorenut

> .... ... only for the local busybodies to tip out and take to the "return and earn" machines that take 100 millions from manufacturers and return 10 to the aforementioned busibodies.

   We've had that problem in our area - these freeloaders will tip a bin over on the kerb, fish out the R&E cans/bottles, and leave the rest for the home owner to pick up - usually after the truck has been past. 
The manufacturers aren't paying for the R&E scheme - the consumer is.   A 24-pack of cans was supposed to go up by $2.40 to cover the 10c refund - fair enough, so why did it go up by $3.60??  Bottled drinks that I buy went up by 14 and 15c when the R&E scheme came in, not the 10c that you get refunded.   It's a nice business model for TOMRA (who own the R&E machines) to have - a clear 40-50% protected gross profit year on year.......

----------


## Marc

There is an easy solution to this. Make the green party illegal declaring them an economic terrorist organisation. 
No more pretend green scheme for the politicians to milk the dumb and the gullible's vote.

----------


## r3nov8or

Coffee pods   :Cool:

----------


## phild01

Received the minipresso NS yesterday and just tried it out.  I notice that the Nesspresso pods are tiny compared the Caffitaly ones I have always used. 
So this ended with one of the worst coffees I have ever made.  The minipresso seems to work okay but the coffee was so damn weak. I usually use Woolworths homebrand or Grinders coffee for the Caffitaly machine and both are good.  For the minipresso I used a Coles branded intensity 12 'Intense'.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Received the minipresso NS yesterday and just tried it out.  I notice that the Nesspresso pods are tiny compared the Caffitaly ones I have always used. 
> So this ended with one of the worst coffees I have ever made.  The minipresso seems to work okay but the coffee was so damn weak. I usually use Woolworths homebrand or Grinders coffee for the Caffitaly machine and both are good.  For the minipresso I used a Coles branded intensity 12 'Intense'.

  A previous workplace had the original Nespresso, and I most liked the Arpeggio pod, strength 9, and it was quite strong even as a cafe latte.  I'd suggest trying a sleeve of original pods. Arpeggio 9, Ristretto 10 or Dharkan 11. Hard to blame the machine when using generic/copy pods.

----------


## phild01

> A previous workplace had the original Nespresso, and I most liked the Arpeggio pod, strength 9, and it was quite strong even as a cafe latte.  I'd suggest trying a sleeve of original pods. Arpeggio 9, Ristretto 10 or Dharkan 11. Hard to blame the machine when using generic/copy pods.

  I will do that, Coles didn't have a lot there.

----------


## Jon

following this discussion I tried a coffee from my wife's plunger this morning.
No, not for me,I will stick me my Aldi capsules. 
I have to say that the best coffee I ever have is the Nescafe blend 43 with breakfast, liquid gold, ambrosia etc.  Another one straight after if s different, it is only that first one that contains the magic.

----------


## phild01

Not finding Nescafe pods yet. Just tried the L'or Onyx intensity 12.  They are okay but I prefer Caffitaly.

----------


## Jon

> Not finding Nescafe pods yet. Just tried the L'or Onyx intensity 12.  They are okay but I prefer Caffitaly.

  I was talking instant coffee 
----

----------


## r3nov8or

> Not finding Nescafe pods yet.

  You know, I don't think I've seen them in supermarkets etc. I've only bought them a Nespresso branded store, which I happen to have 2 blocks from where I work. I know others buy them online. Maybe search their website for their store locations? Looks like there are 6 in Greater Sydney

----------


## phild01

> You know, I don't think I've seen them in supermarkets etc. I've only bought them a Nespresso branded store, which I happen to have 2 blocks from where I work. I know others buy them online. Maybe search their website for their store locations? Looks like there are 6 in Greater Sydney

  That is incredibly strange - a store for pods and whatever.  Only three in Sydney, too far for just coffee pods. I'll see if the store sells online, won't buy from any other online-er. 
edit: at 81 cents a capsule plus delivery I think I will look them up next time in Chatswood.  Actually should try the new light rail (which stops there) when it opens and get some then.

----------


## r3nov8or

> That is incredibly strange - a store for pods and whatever.  Only three in Sydney, too far for just coffee pods. I'll see if the store sells online, won't buy from any other online-er.

  They are very flash shops  :Smilie:   
If it's like the one I go to you will also be able to have a free coffee of your choice. Tell them what machine you have and how you usually have coffee

----------


## phild01

> They are very flash shops   
> If it's like the one I go to you will also be able to have a free coffee of your choice. Tell them what machine you have and how you usually have coffee

  I will  :2thumbsup:

----------

